# Individual Chapter Forums



## berickson (Apr 15, 2007)

We're working through the logistics of offering an individual forum for each chapter. Ideally, a member would log in, and only be able to view (and access), their specific chapter's forum without seeing a clutter of 400+ others.


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Apr 18, 2007)

*Great idea*

I look forward to more information about local chapter forum in addition to all member forum. I would like to see a Q&A forum with up to date questions and answers. Many of the forums I've reviewed are outdated or have no replys to questions. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Andrschery (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree with Claudia.  I think a Local Chapter forum and a All Member forum is great, as well as a Q&A forum.  I also have found out dated information on other forums and would really like to have access to other areas not just for my specialty.  I would like to see a forum for all practices, including hospital inpatient coding. It really helps to network with other coders, ask questions, get replys, and gleen information from other threads.  I would also like to see a modifier forum.
Cheryl LPN, CPC


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2007)

Forums for each individual chapter is a great idea.  Many chapter members are unable to attend every meeting due to time and logistics.  Accessing the forum would give them more of an opportunity to network with their fellow coders and keep abreast of local issues.

Also, I'd like to see a forum designed to aid newly certified individuals.  The forum could provide CPC-A certification holders with tips on how to land that crucial first job, pursue further education, and networking.  We all know coding jobs are out there, but sometimes its hard to land a job without the experience first.  It can be really frustrating.  New members need encouragement.


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Apr 24, 2007)

I think the local forums are a GREAT idea .............  

Candice Ruffing, CPC
Sailfish Chapter Education Officer
Port St Lucie, Florida


----------



## joearmc (Apr 25, 2007)

*Any time Frame?*

Hello, 
I think it is a great idea.... I am always looking for new and creative ways to communicate with the chapter... Let me know if I can help in any way. 

Joseph Newsome
Loma Linda Local Chapter


----------



## JESSHEATH (May 1, 2007)

This is a great idea. Please advise when the forum is up and running. I have been seeing great responses from online communication through our local chapter's email contacts. This application would make that a lot easier. I personally would like for our state members to be able to access all chapters within the state. Our Lexington chapter hosts many workshops and CEU opportunities, I would like to be able to reach out to the Louisville chapter for example, offering them the opportunity to visit Lexington to attend an AAPC workshop. I think all members would benefit from any networking AAPC can offer to them. Thanks! -Jessica


----------



## JEYCPC (May 1, 2007)

What a great idea!  I can't wait for the local forum to be up and running.  I use forums for another group I belong to and it's very effective for communication.


----------



## jshields (May 5, 2007)

I think having local chapter forums in addition to the all member forums would be a great idea!  It would help keep everyone up to date with their local chapters.  I also think specialty specific forums would be most helpful too.


----------



## BABES1154 (May 8, 2007)

Hello, 
I'm the new kid on the block and I'm trying to register for the Cleveland Ohio SouthWest Chapter meeting on 6/19 meeting.  Is anyone able to help me locate the registration form site.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BABES1154 (May 8, 2007)

Hello, 
I'm the new kid on the block and I'm trying to register for the Cleveland Ohio SouthWest Chapter meeting on 6/19 meeting.  Is anyone able to help me locate the registration form site.

Thanks in advance


----------



## djzetter (Jun 4, 2007)

I think this may be a good idea.  We have a discussion board on our website, but it is not used too often.  Maybe it would be used more if it were part of the member services on the AAPC website.

Professional Coders of Central PA
Harrisburg, PA
211 members and growing


----------



## reyann (Jun 11, 2007)

*Local Chapter*

I would love to have a local chapter forum...I don't get to attend the meetings because the days and times don't fit my schedule, but I would like to be informed as to what is taking place with my designated chapter.


----------



## Angela8 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Great idea to have local chapter forums!*

I totally agree with Jessica.  Chapter Forums help members update their meetings, news, and local networks.  

Thanks,

Leeza Nguyen
San Francisco California Chapter (BAPC)


----------



## ndrummond (Jun 13, 2007)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------

